# OH MY GOODNESS...DEMENTIA " JOE " And JOHN " HEINZ " KERRY'S CRIMINAL ACTS CAUGHT ON TAPE !!!



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

*This is the evidence that should break this Criminal Enterprise wide open .....*

*If you cannot find a Crime here, then AMERICA is DONE !*







*And this one below backs it up completely.....Creepy Uncle " Joe " is done and so are 
quite a few others......Hmmmm ....Adam Shiff for Brains was involved in this .....!!*


----------

